# Nook Points is available



## Pyoopi (Mar 30, 2021)

I didn't see any mention of this but I saw an announcement on the Japanese animal crossing twitter:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1376722963492335616
English version:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1376949854677651460
So I went to go see and I got points





And I think you'll either get 10, 20, or 30 points?


----------



## bam94- (Mar 30, 2021)

I just noticed this too! Redeemed my points and only got 10, apparently it’s random if you get no multiplier, or 2x or 3x multiplier!


----------



## KittenNoir (Mar 30, 2021)

Oh thank you I have been waiting for this update to appear on my phone. Do we unlock certain items with the points?


----------



## xara (Mar 30, 2021)

KittenNoir said:


> Oh thank you I have been waiting for this update to appear on my phone. Do we unlock certain items with the points?



yes! 


Spoiler: :)


----------



## Rosch (Mar 30, 2021)

Thanks for the heads up!

EDIT: I only got 10 Nook Points. I'll let my points pile up before I redeem anything. 400+ points will surely take a long time...


----------



## LambdaDelta (Mar 30, 2021)

lol, so my randomly checking the app and finding out the system is now live was pure dumb luck

cool


----------



## windwake-me-up-inside (Mar 30, 2021)

*Oh, nice! I can't wait to save up enough ponts for Isabelle photo!*


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 30, 2021)

oof i got 30, i doubt that'll happen again though so it's gonna take ages to save up for the photos 
i tried changing the date on my phone and it didn't work so i can't even cheat my way through


----------



## cocoacat (Mar 30, 2021)

Thank you for letting us know! Got 10 points. 

I wonder what the point is, though. Is it just to get people to use the app daily? There's only a few rewards and seems like something that could have been sold in game for Nook Miles. I don't mind the app integration too much, I already had the app, but just wondering.


----------



## Aardbei (Mar 30, 2021)

I wonder what purpose has Katrina...
She told me about a megaphone


----------



## Moritz (Mar 30, 2021)

I know katrina is there but there are god awful luck mechanics to this? I really really hate that.


----------



## azurill (Mar 30, 2021)

Thanks for the heads up. I only got 10 it’s going to take awhile to get the photos.


----------



## Insulaire (Mar 30, 2021)

I can’t wait to start an NPC framed photo section on my wall with these three and Jingle’s pics   Wish they’d figure out a system to earn framed photos for other NPCs


----------



## JKDOS (Mar 30, 2021)

azurill said:


> Thanks for the heads up. I only got 10 it’s going to take awhile to get the photos.



If we get 10 points per day, it should only take the month of April to take all 3

	Post automatically merged: Mar 30, 2021

Now that Katrina has been somewhat introduced, maybe we'll see her in v2.0 or soon after


----------



## FantasticHaxorus (Mar 30, 2021)

mostly im just happy to see katrina back in some form. she’s cool.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Mar 30, 2021)

Yeah I just got the Nook Points yesterday, and I got the Nook Inc Poster in the mail just today. So just like the Nook Miles when you check the ATM you'll have to check in everyday to redeem nook points


----------



## ivorystar (Mar 30, 2021)

Haha I like this! it's a very typical Japanese game app called gacha. you have to wait to get good points. Also Katrina told me to go rest.....how did she read me mind!? lol


----------



## Imbri (Mar 30, 2021)

I saw this this morning. I got the 2x multiplier. I kind of like the door plate - it looks summery to me, and the pictures will be nice. It'll be fun to work toward something different.


----------



## meggiewes (Mar 30, 2021)

I am so glad it is finally active! I'm going to get that Nook door plate for Audie. I think it would look great on her door.


----------



## 0ni (Mar 30, 2021)

I kind of want that aloha carrying case, I wonder if you can interact with it - Like maybe it zips open?

But I should definitely hold out for the Nook picture - Looks like it's going to be a slog to get the points I need for stuff.


----------



## Nickerous (Mar 30, 2021)

No other way to get points?  I was hoping using the app to chat would give something


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Mar 30, 2021)

Nickerous said:


> No other way to get points?  I was hoping using the app to chat would give something


You need to download the Nintendo Switch App on your phone to gain access to the Nook Points


----------



## Potbellypig (Mar 30, 2021)

I only received 10 points. sigh...


----------



## angelcat621 (Mar 30, 2021)

Potbellypig said:


> I only received 10 points. sigh...



Yeah me too but I'm not usually lucky anyway. Oh well. That poster of Nook looks good in my house.


----------



## azurill (Mar 30, 2021)

JKDOS said:


> If we get 10 points per day, it should only take the month of April to take all 3
> 
> Post automatically merged: Mar 30, 2021
> 
> Now that Katrina has been somewhat introduced, maybe we'll see her in v2.0 or soon after


True that’s not that long. I would love to have Katrina come back.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Mar 30, 2021)

Potbellypig said:


> I only received 10 points. sigh...


I hope it will increase when you check daily, similar to the nook miles where you check daily the nook miles amount does increase the more you play the game daily.


----------



## MrPicard (Mar 30, 2021)

I got 20 points, I was very happy about that... I bought the Nook poster because I've always wanted it ever since I saw it in Resident Services. Now, time to save points for Tom Nook's photo...


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Mar 30, 2021)

MrPicard said:


> I got 20 points, I was very happy about that... I bought the Nook poster because I've always wanted it ever since I saw it in Resident Services. Now, time to save points for Tom Nook's photo...


How did you get 20? I got 10 yesterday.


----------



## MrPicard (Mar 30, 2021)

SoraFan23 said:


> How did you get 20? I got 10 yesterday.



I don't know, I simply tapped the Nook Points icon and it said "you have 20 points". I didn't do anything special.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Mar 30, 2021)

MrPicard said:


> I don't know, I simply tapped the Nook Points icon and it said "you have 20 points". I didn't do anything special.


Hmm interesting. I am not sure how that happened.


----------



## Moritz (Mar 30, 2021)

SoraFan23 said:


> How did you get 20? I got 10 yesterday.


As far as I know its random each day if you get 10, 20, or 30.
Yay katrina and luck mechanics


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Mar 30, 2021)

Moritz said:


> As far as I know its random each day of you get 10, 20, or 30.
> Yay katrina and luck mechanics


Oh gosh I can already tell its going to be RNG. I really dislike it when its luck based.


----------



## McRibbie (Mar 30, 2021)

Aww yeah, this thing that I don't really see the need for (but I'll use anyway to get the nice rewards) is finally here!

Rewards are a bit "huh, is that it?" at the moment, but they're nice anyway. Already got the Nook Inc. poster, meaning I don't have to break into Resident Services and steal theirs from them.

I should have all of them by May 10th at the very latest, if I don't get lucky some days and get 20 or 30.


----------



## moonford (Mar 30, 2021)

For me the main takeaways from this are...

Katrina is finally back in some capacity, I think it's a fair indication of what is to come...potentially?

I noticed that someone mentioned something about the megaphone in this thread? Wonder if that's some foreshadowing?


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Mar 30, 2021)

McRibbie said:


> Aww yeah, this thing that I don't really see the need for (but I'll use anyway to get the nice rewards) is finally here!
> 
> Rewards are a bit "huh, is that it?" at the moment, but they're nice anyway. Already got the Nook Inc. poster, meaning I don't have to break into Resident Services and steal theirs from them.
> 
> I should have all of them by May 10th at the very latest, if I don't get lucky some days and get 20 or 30.


I hope they will add more items later on. I mean it is nice seeing new stuff, but still I hope it doesn't have the same problem with Nook Miles where you see what you saw since the first time playing and then they add nothing really new. I know in updates they added reactions to the Nook mile shop but that was only for a feature so there's that.


----------



## 5cm/s (Mar 30, 2021)

while i don't think i'll use this very much because i'm not too interested in most of the prizes, i do love the tom nook poster! it reminds me of a pocari sweat commercial and it's so funny to me- tom nook in a breezy, refreshing drink commercial is so cute


----------



## McRibbie (Mar 30, 2021)

SoraFan23 said:


> I hope they will add more items later on. I mean it is nice seeing new stuff, but still I hope it doesn't have the same problem with Nook Miles where you see what you saw since the first time playing and then they add nothing really new. I know in updates they added reactions to the Nook mile shop but that was only for a feature so there's that.


Yeah, I basically want more Nook Miles stuff as well. I thought they were going to add Nook and Isabelle's winter clothing to the Nook Miles store, given they added the other Nook Inc. aloha shirts and Tommy's flag, but that's not turned up yet. Not forgetting all the other kinds of stuff like totem poles, the Tokyo Tower, and DIY recipes for topiaries.

Nook Points _is _a good opportunity to add more stuff that's character-specific. like the Rover suitcase or Luna's bed. I LOVE stuff like that.


----------



## CinnamonCrab (Mar 30, 2021)

Oh, this is super cool! Glad to see it's available now. Definitely interested in getting the NPC pictures. ^_^


----------



## oranje (Mar 30, 2021)

Yay!  Thank you for letting us know! I really like the doorplate and I appreciate that they gave it a nice wood texture.  I'm not into the NPC pictures, so hopefully there will be more prizes in the future.


----------



## amemome (Mar 30, 2021)

omg... isabelle's picture... time to log in every day for my nook points!


----------



## Dunquixote (Mar 30, 2021)

I was one of the unlucky ones and got ten. 






I hope there will be more to Katrina than this. Give me some arabian/islamic style furniture or maybe something related to magic. My hopes aren’t too high but I want to believe there will be more to her than this since I am sure Nintendo knows how much we want her and other NPCs back.


----------



## tajikey (Mar 30, 2021)

+10 for me. I will hodl for NPC photos.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Mar 30, 2021)

I found out that once you have these items delivered it won't be registered in your catalog, meaning that you cannot buy it from Nook Shopping. So really check in on your phone daily to gain more nook points.


----------



## Skandranon (Mar 30, 2021)

which app is this? everytime I search acnh on my phone I don't find it


----------



## moo_nieu (Mar 30, 2021)

i got 10 points! not too interested in the prizes yet though, but ill probably end up buying the photos if nothing else comes along


----------



## TheRevienne (Mar 30, 2021)

Hoping we get more than 10 points a day. I mean I'm only really interested in maybe the case and the poster, but it'd be nice to have the whole collection :'D


----------



## Insulaire (Mar 30, 2021)

Skandranon said:


> which app is this? everytime I search acnh on my phone I don't find it


It's the Nintendo Switch Online app


----------



## Skandranon (Mar 30, 2021)

Insulaire said:


> It's the Nintendo Switch Online app


thanks, never caught on before it wasn't its only exclusive app


----------



## justina (Mar 30, 2021)

I think the items are pretty cool  I’m excited about this but I know I’ll forget to get the points every day lol


----------



## Bluebellie (Mar 30, 2021)

How do I get this? I don’t see it on my phone.


----------



## Rosch (Mar 30, 2021)

Bluebellie said:


> How do I get this? I don’t see it on my phone.



Android: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.nintendo.znca&hl=en&gl=US
iOS: https://apps.apple.com/us/app/nintendo-switch-online/id1234806557

Install and link your Nintendo account.
There are three games in there (AC, Smash & Splatoon).
Click Animal Crossing.
Click Nook Points.


----------



## Blueskyy (Mar 30, 2021)

Thanks for reminding me to redownload Nook Link onto my phone. I got 10. I feel like this is their way to cheaply incorporate Katrina and be like “here she is”. Hopefully it’s just foreshadowing that she’ll come soon.


----------



## Rosch (Mar 30, 2021)

You can now scan Pro design QR Codes from New Leaf. The app lets you scan the 4 QR codes consecutively.


----------



## Bluebellie (Mar 30, 2021)

Oh gotcha it’s the real life phone app. I was looking at my in game phone app


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Mar 30, 2021)

Does anyone know what time the points refresh? Is it 24 hours from when you last redeemed? Is it every 12am? Or every 5am to coincide with the game?


----------



## Moritz (Mar 30, 2021)

Bluebellie said:


> Oh gotcha it’s the real life phone app. I was looking at my in game phone app


That is equal parts funny, and equal parts understandable.
Its clearly an attempt to get people to use their app with bribes. But its still weird to go onto an app on your irl phone to click 1 button each day.


----------



## Rosch (Mar 30, 2021)

UglyMonsterFace said:


> Does anyone know what time the points refresh? Is it 24 hours from when you last redeemed? Is it every 12am? Or every 5am to coincide with the game?



I got 10 points 8PM yesterday. Then I checked today 6AM and got another 10 points. So I guess it's just real-time date change at midnight.


----------



## Moritz (Mar 30, 2021)

UglyMonsterFace said:


> Does anyone know what time the points refresh? Is it 24 hours from when you last redeemed? Is it every 12am? Or every 5am to coincide with the game?


I did it just now so I think its midnight.
1 52am here. Did it first in the early afternoon


----------



## Sharksheep (Mar 30, 2021)

I got super lucky for the first day. Got 30 points!


----------



## moo_nieu (Mar 30, 2021)

Dunquixote said:


> I was one of the unlucky ones and got ten.
> 
> View attachment 365034
> 
> I hope there will be more to Katrina than this. Give me some arabian/islamic style furniture or maybe something related to magic. My hopes aren’t too high but I want to believe there will be more to her than this since I am sure Nintendo knows how much we want her and other NPCs back.


lol i got 10 also
yeah if this is all the Katrina we get it will be a real shame :c i can't understand why they wouldnt bring her back though.. why not?


----------



## SpottyPup (Mar 30, 2021)

I don't have Isabelle's photo available!  anyone know how to unlock it?


----------



## Rosch (Mar 30, 2021)

SpottyPup said:


> I don't have Isabelle's photo available!  anyone know how to unlock it?


There should be 6 redeemable rewards on the app. Did you scroll down?


----------



## Insulaire (Mar 31, 2021)

Points redemption definitely resets at midnight. Now I’m a two time loser with a second round of ten points


----------



## RollingAntony (Mar 31, 2021)

Count me on the camp of "people who only received 10 points".

I already logged in to the app daily because my monkey brain gets serotonin by just checking the new color variants/items added to my catalog after each game session, so getting something extra is cool.

The lil' Katrina's fortunes I've seen are cool, I like her sense of humour lol.


----------



## nammie (Mar 31, 2021)

Got 10 points yesterday and tried again after midnight and got the 3x multiplier this time. No clue what Katrina's fortune is trying to say though lol


----------



## SpottyPup (Mar 31, 2021)

Rosch said:


> There should be 6 redeemable rewards on the app. Did you scroll down?



Yes and I only have 5 rewards to redeem...


----------



## Rosch (Mar 31, 2021)

SpottyPup said:


> Yes and I only have 5 rewards to redeem...



Huh. That's interesting. Unfortunately, I don't know how to unlock it.

I was thinking that maybe you're not far into the game but you already have a dream address in your sig, so that's out of the question.


----------



## Pyoopi (Mar 31, 2021)

@SpottyPup
Can you try click the empty spot where Isabelle's photo would be? Does anything happen? (It should take you the next screen and state you dont have enough points for it)

Otherwise, try clearing the app's cache. If nothing then I would I would try uninstalling and reinstalling the app. What a weird bug.


----------



## McRibbie (Mar 31, 2021)

Day 2: got 10 points again. Doesn’t seem like it’s my lucky day.


----------



## Mick (Mar 31, 2021)

This feels like a personal attack. Thanks, Katrina.  





In any case I'm curious to see where they'll go with this/if there will be more items and uses for these points in the future. It's a kind of strange system but alright, it could be neat.


----------



## watercolorwish (Mar 31, 2021)

Oh bonk my nintendo online just ran out so I can’t use this feature yet. Maybe I’ll wait and see if they add more appetizing prizes in the future before I resubscribe lol. that doorplate is cute tho


----------



## SpottyPup (Mar 31, 2021)

Rosch said:


> Huh. That's interesting. Unfortunately, I don't know how to unlock it.
> 
> I was thinking that maybe you're not far into the game but you already have a dream address in your sig, so that's out of the question.


 thanks for your help everyone, such a mystery  yeah, I have over 800 hours, unlocked everything in game as well... The only thing I can think of is I currently don't have a 5 star island as I'm currently doing a bunch of construction haha! I'll clean up my island and see if that makes a difference

	Post automatically merged: Mar 31, 2021



Pyoopi said:


> @SpottyPup
> Can you try click the empty spot where Isabelle's photo would be? Does anything happen? (It should take you the next screen and state you dont have enough points for it)
> 
> Otherwise, try clearing the app's cache. If nothing then I would I would try uninstalling and reinstalling the app. What a weird bug.


thanks so much, tried both these suggestions and still no Isabelle's photo   I'm now thinking it might have something to do with a 5 star island - do you all have 5 star islands?


----------



## Pyoopi (Mar 31, 2021)

@SpottyPup
I do but that seems weird that 5-star island rating would block that photo prize from appearing? 
--
It looks like other people have your issue too.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1376950834060165125


----------



## SpottyPup (Mar 31, 2021)

Pyoopi said:


> @SpottyPup
> I do but that seems weird that 5-star island rating would block that photo prize from appearing?
> --
> It looks like other people have your issue too.
> ...


oh thanks so much for looking up the Twitter thread, also found some people on reddit with the same issue  interesting... I will test the 5 star island theory and report back


----------



## Rosch (Mar 31, 2021)

@SpottyPup
Yes, I do have a 5-star island as well. That's a bit high of a requirement if that's the case.


----------



## Aardbei (Mar 31, 2021)

Rosch said:


> You can now scan Pro design QR Codes from New Leaf. The app lets you scan the 4 QR codes consecutively.


That was already the case  The new thing is that we can now scan photo panels


----------



## Sara? (Mar 31, 2021)

FantasticHaxorus said:


> mostly im just happy to see katrina back in some form. she’s cool.
> View attachment 364942



I also noticed her and although i also love seen her back I really hope this is not her real role to the game or my heart will be really broken. In NL i just loved visiting her and hearing what she had to say based on my brith symbol and sometimes i would consciously not take or do anything about her advise for good luck and loved seen small bad things happening to me like tripping when im running hahah, I know its silly and  we are not supposed to compare but how could i not  . I really hope her character or someone from her family will come to our town to settle down or open a store somewhere in a magical small haunted or magical island that we may visit to hear her wisdom and predictions.

With this said I love the items we are getting with the coupons, specially that leaf door plate, im somehow super drawn to it and cant wait to get my hands on it. Hopefully they will update this coupon store and be adding more things in the future cause otherwise it might burn fast.


----------



## Rosch (Mar 31, 2021)

SpottyPup said:


> oh thanks so much for looking up the Twitter thread, also found some people on reddit with the same issue  interesting... I will test the 5 star island theory and report back


So apparently, Isabelle's photo missing is not a bug. There is indeed an unlock requirement for it as confirmed by a dataminer. Unfortunately, it is currently unknown.

Please do tell if you unlock it after getting 5 stars.


----------



## meggiewes (Apr 1, 2021)

Rosch said:


> So apparently, Isabelle's photo missing is not a bug. There is indeed an unlock requirement for it as confirmed by a dataminer. Unfortunately, it is currently unknown.
> 
> Please do tell if you unlock it after getting 5 stars.



That is super weird. My island is nowhere close to being 5 stars and I have Isabelle's photo as an option.


----------



## xara (Apr 1, 2021)

Rosch said:


> So apparently, Isabelle's photo missing is not a bug. There is indeed an unlock requirement for it as confirmed by a dataminer. Unfortunately, it is currently unknown.
> 
> Please do tell if you unlock it after getting 5 stars.



that’s strange. my island isn’t currently at 5 stars (it was in the past, though) and isabelle’s photo shows up for me. regardless of what the requirement is, that’s definitely something that nintendo should’ve mentioned rather than leaving people to find out on their own.


----------



## Rosch (Apr 1, 2021)

meggiewes said:


> That is super weird. My island is nowhere close to being 5 stars and I have Isabelle's photo as an option.





xara said:


> that’s strange. my island isn’t currently at 5 stars (it was in the past, though) and isabelle’s photo shows up for me. regardless of what the requirement is, that’s definitely something that nintendo should’ve mentioned rather than leaving people to find out on their own.



Well, the 5-star rating is a theory for now.

I have other ideas as well, such as the total number of days on the island, or simply having 10 villagers. But I can't test it though because I have Isabelle's photo already unlocked.


----------



## Bobbo (Apr 1, 2021)

xara said:


> that’s strange. my island isn’t currently at 5 stars (it was in the past, though) and isabelle’s photo shows up for me.


Same here.


----------



## xara (Apr 1, 2021)

Rosch said:


> Well, the 5-star rating is a theory for now.
> 
> I have other ideas as well, such as the total number of days on the island, or simply having 10 villagers. But I can't test it though because I have Isabelle's photo already unlocked.



aha i know. regardless of what the requirement is, nintendo still should’ve said something to avoid the confusion . i’m curious to see what the requirement actually is, though.


----------



## Nickerous (Apr 1, 2021)

I've got two players from two different islands on the same app.  My 5 star island has Isabelle photo, other doesnt....but I haven't played the other one in months.  Probably not even on the newest version.  Also, I've got 10 points every time I've clicked get points on both players.


----------



## Insulaire (Apr 1, 2021)

I’ve gotten 10 points three days in a row now. Congrats to everyone else who the app doesn’t hate though!


----------



## McRibbie (Apr 1, 2021)

Insulaire said:


> I’ve gotten 10 points three days in a row now. Congrats to everyone else who the app doesn’t hate though!


Hahaha, same!


----------



## McRibbie (Apr 2, 2021)

Day 4: got 2x points today, so I ordered the Nook Inc. doorplate!

I’ll put it up after Bunny Day’s over.


----------



## Aardbei (Apr 2, 2021)

Insulaire said:


> I’ve gotten 10 points three days in a row now. Congrats to everyone else who the app doesn’t hate though!


I think the luck it's based on your astrological sign.


----------



## Rosch (Apr 2, 2021)

Aardbei said:


> I think the luck it's based on your astrological sign.


Interesting.

I'm a Leo. I've gotten 10, 10 30, 10. Any Leos who's gotten the same sequence as me?


----------



## Splinter (Apr 2, 2021)

I feel like it's going to take forever to get anything, I only get 10 points a day, there's nothing I really want from it yet anyway though so I'll just keep stockpiling, until there is.


----------



## Moritz (Apr 2, 2021)

Rosch said:


> Interesting.
> 
> I'm a Leo. I've gotten 10, 10 30, 10. Any Leos who's gotten the same sequence as me?


Leo 10 10 30 10


----------



## azurill (Apr 2, 2021)

Rosch said:


> Interesting.
> 
> I'm a Leo. I've gotten 10, 10 30, 10. Any Leos who's gotten the same sequence as me?


I  am a Leo and got the same.


----------



## Romaki (Apr 2, 2021)

Pretty cool stuff, I wonder if they'll ever add practical stuff like the stuff you can get for Pocket Camp.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 2, 2021

In case anyone is having issues: my NookLink has both my old and new character, but was defaulted for my old one. So the items I ordered went to my deleted island instead of the one I have now. You can change resident in the settings, basically you can collect and redeem for 8 people with one app.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 2, 2021

Sorry for tripleposting, but I just wanted to say that my second character has the Isabelle photo. I think it's just having the residential services because I don't have 10 villagers at the moment.


----------



## Imbri (Apr 2, 2021)

So, 10 points a day, 410 points worth of stuff right now. Roughly a month and a half of tap a button to get stuff. Doesn't sound bad to me.


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Apr 2, 2021)

Rosch said:


> Interesting.
> 
> I'm a Leo. I've gotten 10, 10 30, 10. Any Leos who's gotten the same sequence as me?



i’m a Leo and I have had the same pattern.


----------



## Insulaire (Apr 2, 2021)

Aardbei said:


> I think the luck it's based on your astrological sign.


I’m an Aquarius and today was my fourth 10 point draw in a row


----------



## Nickerous (Apr 2, 2021)

10 more points on one....20 on the other....cant remember what I set that other one up as.  I'm a virgo.


----------



## Pintuition (Apr 2, 2021)

I keep forgetting to get my points. Thank goodness this thread gets bumped daily and I see it and remember to do it lol. I have 30 points so far. I think I'm going to go for the photos first (at least Isabelle) then go for the doorplate and pick up the rest of the things.


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Apr 2, 2021)

Fourth day in a row of getting 10 points.   Honestly, the wait to redeem one of each available item isn't too bad, so I think I'll wait to accumulate all the required points then redeeming for everything in one go. I also appreciate this thread getting bumped every day as a reminder to receive my points, as I don't use my phone much anymore!


----------



## Cloudandshade (Apr 2, 2021)

Insulaire said:


> I’m an Aquarius and today was my fourth 10 point draw in a row



I'm a Libra and have gotten 10 every day too!


----------



## moo_nieu (Apr 2, 2021)

finally got a x2 multiplier 
is it really based on your astrological sign? i figured it was random


----------



## Moritz (Apr 2, 2021)

Moo_Nieu said:


> finally got a x2 multiplier
> is it really based on your astrological sign? i figured it was random


I assumed it was random but so far star sign seems to line up.


----------



## Aardbei (Apr 2, 2021)

Moo_Nieu said:


> finally got a x2 multiplier
> is it really based on your astrological sign? i figured it was random


Are you Cancer ? 

But yeah, on the screen where you redeem your points, near Katrina there is your passeport photo with your astrological sign


----------



## FantasticHaxorus (Apr 2, 2021)

for what it’s worth i’m a Cancer too and today was my first x2 day.


----------



## Roxxy (Apr 2, 2021)

Aardbei said:


> Are you Cancer ?
> 
> But yeah, on the screen where you redeem your points, near Katrina there is your passeport photo with your astrological sign


Now that would be interesting. I’m cancer and got the x2 for the first time today.


----------



## McRibbie (Apr 2, 2021)

Roxxy said:


> Now that would be interesting. I’m cancer and got the x2 for the first time today.


Huh, I'm also a Cancer and I got x2 for the first time today!


----------



## moo_nieu (Apr 2, 2021)

Aardbei said:


> Are you Cancer ?
> 
> But yeah, on the screen where you redeem your points, near Katrina there is your passeport photo with your astrological sign


yep! seems like it is based on sign


----------



## Roxxy (Apr 2, 2021)

McRibbie said:


> Huh, I'm also a Cancer and I got x2 for the first time today!


Wow, I would never have thought it would be based on astrology but it is actually pretty clever basing it on this as it is linked to Katrina. Maybe you get extra lucky on your actual birthday? Any chance anyone has had a birthday could say what they got?


----------



## lemoncrossing (Apr 2, 2021)

I’m hoping I get lucky on my birthday... I’m an Aries and my birthday is on the 7th of this month  I guess I’ll wait and see what happens. In the meantime, I got this interesting piece of advice from Katrina today. It’s kinda cute!


----------



## Licorice (Apr 2, 2021)

The astrological sign thing is interesting. I’m pisces and I’ve gotten all 10s every day.


----------



## Sara? (Apr 2, 2021)

Moo_Nieu said:


> finally got a x2 multiplier
> is it really based on your astrological sign? i figured it was random



Same! and finally got that leaf door plate which i just find beyond adorable to be honest  

	Post automatically merged: Apr 2, 2021



lemoncrossing said:


> I’m hoping I get lucky on my birthday... I’m an Aries and my birthday is on the 7th of this month  I guess I’ll wait and see what happens. In the meantime, I got this interesting piece of advice from Katrina today. It’s kinda cute!
> View attachment 365683



I had not thought about this, it will be interesting to see if there will be special items on specific occasion, I really hope we will be gettin more items in there otherwise it will get old very soon i fear


----------



## Vsmith (Apr 2, 2021)

Whoa!! I didn't know about this! I will definitely check this out!!


----------



## Rosch (Apr 2, 2021)

Can someone confirm/debunk this for me?

There's a theory that Isabelle's photo might only be available to those with a Nintendo Switch Online membership. Anyone here who don't have NSO but still have Isabelle's photo?


----------



## Pokeking (Apr 2, 2021)

I am trying to make this as part of my morning real life routine when I wake up. Turn off my alarm, reach for my phone to check texts and now open my NSO app to collect my points.


----------



## RollingAntony (Apr 2, 2021)

I'm also Cancer and my points have been 10/10/10/20 like my fellow crabs have posted.



Rosch said:


> Can someone confirm/debunk this for me?
> 
> There's a theory that Isabelle's photo might only be available to those with a Nintendo Switch Online membership. Anyone here who don't have NSO but still have Isabelle's photo?


But don't you need a NSO membership to even use the NSO app?


----------



## kiwikenobi (Apr 2, 2021)

@Rosch I don't have a NSO account, and I'm not able to use Nook Points at all, unless I'm misunderstanding something.


----------



## Rosch (Apr 3, 2021)

RollingAntony said:


> But don't you need a NSO membership to even use the NSO app?





kiwikenobi said:


> @Rosch I don't have a NSO account, and I'm not able to use Nook Points at all, unless I'm misunderstanding something.
> View attachment 365811


Hmmm. Yeah. Guess that was obvious. It's an app for NSO members to begin with. My mind isn't thinking straight. My bad.


----------



## Insulaire (Apr 3, 2021)

Aquarius checking in... FIFTH day in a row to get just 10 points... who is the Aquarian that upset whoever wrote this app?


----------



## xara (Apr 3, 2021)

pisces here and i got 30 points for the first time today.


----------



## niko@kamogawa (Apr 3, 2021)

Thanks for sharing this! I missed claiming the first few days.


----------



## McRibbie (Apr 3, 2021)

Day 5: 
Yesterday, I was lucky and got 20 points.
Today, I wasn’t. 10 points, once again.

There’s probably a good few days til I get the ACNH carrying case, and the pictures of the Nook Inc staff are but a distant light in the distance.


----------



## Potbellypig (Apr 3, 2021)

Only 10 points every day...  I am so unlucky!


----------



## blak3 (Apr 3, 2021)

im a pisces & also got 30 for the first time today!


----------



## Pintuition (Apr 3, 2021)

I got 30 today, wahoo! Finally was blessed with 3x points. I'm glad they're doing things like this- it will make it easier to save up for the photos now. I've missed a few days so I currently have 60 points.


----------



## .MOON. (Apr 3, 2021)

I keep forgetting about this being a thing. So far, I’ve only gotten the standard 10 and didn’t even know multipliers existed. Need to make sure to remember to do it daily.


----------



## NicksFixed (Apr 3, 2021)

For what it's worth, I'm a Virgo and I got 30 points on the first day and have gotten 10 every day since ...


----------



## lexy_ (Apr 3, 2021)

I got 20 points today so lucky day I guess ^^


----------



## McRibbie (Apr 8, 2021)

Day 6-9, got 10 points each. 

Today?

I GOT 30
THE ACNH CARRYING CASE IS MINE
I LIKE HOW SLIGHTLY WONKY IT IS, LIKE THE SWITCH LITE ITEM
I SHOULD HAVE EVERYTHING ELSE BY MAY 7TH AT THE LATEST

But at the same time, I've now gotta get 300 points.
Wish me luck, I'm gonna need it!


----------



## Nickerous (Apr 8, 2021)

NicksFixed said:


> For what it's worth, I'm a Virgo and I got 30 points on the first day and have gotten 10 every day since ...


Huh, I'm a Virgo too and only gotten 10s and one x2 multiplier.....I missed this past Sunday,  though.  Sitting at 90 points.  Pretty sure I started on the first day.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Apr 8, 2021)

Well I got 10 Nook Points again for like 6th time in a row. RNG really hates me. This is why I really dislike luck based games.


----------



## bam94- (Apr 8, 2021)

I got my first 3x Nook Points today! I've basically had 10 every day.


----------



## Rika092 (Apr 8, 2021)

Ahhh I haven't been playing NH for a while now and am so out of touch with the latest updates (besides Sanrio). Just logged to NookLink for the first time in months and redeemed the points. What can we do with Nook Points exactly? Redeeming items?


----------



## Jhine7 (Apr 8, 2021)

I keep forgetting to claim these points every day


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Apr 8, 2021)

Jhine7 said:


> I keep forgetting to claim these points every day


I usually have a reminder on my phone that tells me to check Nook Points. That always helps me.


----------



## RollingAntony (Apr 8, 2021)

Rika092 said:


> Ahhh I haven't been playing NH for a while now and am so out of touch with the latest updates (besides Sanrio). Just logged to NookLink for the first time in months and redeemed the points. What can we do with Nook Points exactly? Redeeming items?


Yes, there are currently 6 items to be redeemed. You can check them on the "Redeem for Items" button.


Confirming that brave crab team got the first x3 multiplier. I still don't know if I want to save until I can get one of everything or buy a photo right now.


----------



## Torts McGorts (Apr 8, 2021)

First 3x points today (previously one double, the rest normal). Did my first redemption—Nook’s Pic. Will like likely go for the Nooklings’ Pic next.


----------



## JemAC (Apr 8, 2021)

I keep forgetting about these points and so far have only ever received 10 a day, currently up to 50 points overall. Eventually I'd like to pick up the photos but not really in any rush so don't mind if they take a bit longer to collect.


----------



## skweegee (Apr 8, 2021)

I've missed a couple days so far, but of the 8 days I have claimed all of them have been just 10 points. Kind of annoying, but it doesn't matter much anyway seeing as there really isn't much on offer at the moment that I'm interested in.


----------



## Manon_Despoina (Apr 8, 2021)

I keep forgetting these points exist, so I totally use this thread as a reminder to open the app.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 8, 2021



JemAC said:


> I keep forgetting about these points and so far have only ever received 10 a day, currently up to 50 points overall. Eventually I'd like to pick up the photos but not really in any rush so don't mind if they take a bit longer to collect.



Hahaha, I'm not the only one I see :')


----------



## xlisapisa (Apr 8, 2021)

It’s been awhile since I’ve played animal crossing, so I haven’t had the need to open the Nintendo switch online app. Saw this thread and instantly went to the app to check out what nook points is all about. I got long ways to go but got my first 10 points to get me started!~ I will most likely forget to check in and claim everyday though, lol.


----------



## Clock (Apr 8, 2021)

Well its been a while since I've played NH, might install the app when I have the time to do it.


----------



## skweegee (Apr 9, 2021)

Don't forget to claim your points today!

Finally, something else besides yet another 10 points! Glad to know the multiplier actually does exist.


----------



## Firesquids (Apr 9, 2021)

I use the app to type in game so I usually remember to grab the points.  On days where I don't play, I've forgotten to check a couple times.


----------



## meggiewes (Apr 9, 2021)

I keep forgetting about this.  I got a x2 today though! I just need to rember to check in tomorrow so I can get the aloha case.


----------



## lemoncrossing (Apr 9, 2021)

I know people were wondering about this the other day, so I’ll just mention it now— I can confirm that there are no bonus/extra points for birthdays. My birthday was on Wednesday and I still got only 10 points


----------



## Berrymia (Apr 9, 2021)

I wonder if they’ll add new items because the current items don’t really motivate me to collect lol


----------



## bam94- (Apr 9, 2021)

meggiewes said:


> I keep forgetting about this.  I got a x2 today though! I just need to rember to check in tomorrow so I can get the aloha case.


I love the aloha case.  I have it for my Switch so definitely need to get it!


----------



## meggiewes (Apr 10, 2021)

bam94- said:


> I love the aloha case.  I have it for my Switch so definitely need to get it!



Me too! I love having items that I have IRL in game. I have no idea why, but I love it!


----------



## niko@kamogawa (Apr 15, 2021)

I also tend to forget redeeming my daily points on some days. 

Since this feature been out for a few weeks already, what did everyone exchange for? (I swapped for Isabelle's photo the other day.)


----------



## Moritz (Apr 15, 2021)

niko@kamogawa said:


> I also tend to forget redeeming my daily points on some days.
> 
> Since this feature been out for a few weeks already, what did everyone exchange for? (I swapped for Isabelle's photo the other day.)


Thank you
So do I
Today's points are now now claimed 

So far I have the Tom nook photo, the Tom nook poster, and the door plate


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Apr 15, 2021)

For the 6th time in a row I keep getting 10 Nook Points! My luck is so bad! This is why I loathe RNG!


----------



## Splinter (Apr 15, 2021)

I'm saving them each day when I remember but I don't want anything that's currently on offer, I'm hoping they will add better stuff and by that time I'll have enough points to get them straight away.


----------



## Moritz (Apr 15, 2021)

Splinter said:


> I'm saving them each day when I remember but I don't want anything that's currently on offer, I'm hoping they will add better stuff and by that time I'll have enough points to get them straight away.


I see where you are coming from but I hope they add nothing.
It the least intuitive part of new horizons.
I want to get these points and never have to worry about logging onto a random irl app ever again.


----------



## Nickerous (Apr 15, 2021)

Got two players on one app.  So far, up to 170 points on both.  Figure I need 410 to get everything?  Not far away


----------



## Arckaniel (Apr 15, 2021)

i always forget to claim this daily lol i wish they have like a notification or something for this cuz that'll be perfect...


----------



## azurill (Apr 15, 2021)

Arckaniel said:


> i always forget to claim this daily lol i wish they have like a notification or something for this cuz that'll be perfect...


I missed some days as well. It really would help to have a notification.


----------



## McRibbie (Apr 15, 2021)

Hi, haven't commented much recently in this thread... but today I got double points and managed to get Timmy and Tommy's photo!

Kinda weird they share a photo (given they've got separate posters) but eh, I've only got 20 days left until I've got both Tom Nook and Isabelle's photos!


----------



## Arckaniel (Apr 15, 2021)

azurill said:


> I missed some days as well. It really would help to have a notification.


true, idk why they didn't add that feature in the first place...


----------



## sleepydreepy (Apr 15, 2021)

I collected enough to get the poster from the town hall (the one of Tom Nook with a tropical background) but thats it. I want to get enough fro the door decoration too, but I'm not really interested in the other rewards.


----------



## Beanz (Apr 15, 2021)

I'm saving for Isabelle's photo, I might get the Nook Inc poster later tho. I hope they come out with new items later on.


----------



## bam94- (Apr 15, 2021)

I got 2x points today, which is only the second time since the beginning that I've had a multiplier, so I was grateful for that! I think I'll save up all the points I need to get everything before redeeming any of them.


----------



## RollingAntony (Apr 15, 2021)

I'm saving all my points until I can get 1 of everything. I currently have 210, and since Cancer has only gotten 2 multipliers so far iirc, I'm expecting some juicy points soon. _Please_.


----------



## amemome (Apr 15, 2021)

Does anyone else only get 10 points a day? I've had a multiplier twice since nook points and it's just been a x2 on the usual daily 10 points.


----------



## bam94- (Apr 15, 2021)

amemome said:


> Does anyone else only get 10 points a day? I've had a multiplier twice since nook points and it's just been a x2 on the usual daily 10 points.


Yes, I do most of the time too. I assume it's based off your zodiac sign as I'm Cancer and other Cancerians have had only a couple occasions of multipliers also.


----------



## Felix Felicis (Apr 15, 2021)

This is for me pretty useless... the few items are for me not interesting at all, and I don't want to buy them. So that new feature just... no. I'm hoping they will add in the future more items maybe more useful. I'm dreaming for a few items from Pocket Camp. Or new nice furniture, but not just pictures.


----------



## Rosch (Apr 15, 2021)

I skipped a day (I think it was 10 points), but today I was able to get to 200 points (Leo). Already halfway there so I can get at least one of everything.


----------



## Livia (Apr 15, 2021)

Did anyone ever figure out what the requirement was for Isabelle’s photo to show up? It shows up for me, but I was just curious after reading this thread.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Apr 15, 2021)

Livia said:


> Did anyone ever figure out what the requirement was for Isabelle’s photo to show up? It shows up for me, but I was just curious after reading this thread.


It requires 100 Nook Points to get.


----------



## Insulaire (Apr 15, 2021)

SoraFan23 said:


> It requires 100 Nook Points to get.


I think they’re referring to how the option to buy her picture isn’t available for some players


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Apr 15, 2021)

Insulaire said:


> I think they’re referring to how the option to buy her picture isn’t available for some players


Hmm thats strange. Don't know why thats happening. I still have it on my phone. Must be a glitch or something.


----------



## moo_nieu (Apr 16, 2021)

i noticed a little crab icon this time i claimed my x2 points o: i never saw that last time, but i dont look that long at it before clicking i guess. has the zodiac icon for lucky days been there this whole time?


----------



## Parkai (Apr 16, 2021)

had no idea bout this, thanks for the info!!!


----------



## Rosch (Apr 16, 2021)

Livia said:


> Did anyone ever figure out what the requirement was for Isabelle’s photo to show up? It shows up for me, but I was just curious after reading this thread.



I'm not sure if this will work but at least give it a try. Someone told me this worked for others.

On the game's title screen, press the minus "*-*" button. Select *NookLink*, then *Upload Data*. Then try and check the app on your smartphone again and see if Isabelle's photo is finally there.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Apr 16, 2021)

10 points again.....


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 16, 2021)

I only missed one day. I've got the 2x multiplier twice and a 3x multiplier once. The rest of the days were 10 points a day so I got 190 nook points. I'm thinking of saving more so I can buy all of the things in one go. I hope Nintendo adds more things in the future to incentivize the nook points further or we'd have the same problem with nook miles.


----------



## Moritz (Apr 16, 2021)

Shellzilla said:


> I only missed one day. I've got the 2x multiplier twice and a 3x multiplier once. The rest of the days were 10 points a day so I got 190 nook points. I'm thinking of saving more so I can buy all of the things in one go. I hope Nintendo adds more things in the future to incentivize the nook points further or we'd have the same problem with nook miles.


Just a heads up its 2 items per day max order, so it will take at least 3 days to order everything


----------



## moo_nieu (Apr 16, 2021)

Moo_Nieu said:


> i noticed a little crab icon this time i claimed my x2 points o: i never saw that last time, but i dont look that long at it before clicking i guess. has the zodiac icon for lucky days been there this whole time?


the icon is there for normal days too! i took a picture this time. i dont remember seeing that initially, so i guess theyve updated it? (or i just never noticed) i hope they add more items soon


Spoiler: icon


----------



## Nickerous (Apr 16, 2021)

I've missed two days, both Sundays.  Figure they were multiplier days....still with both players, close to 400 points altogether.


----------



## Insulaire (Apr 16, 2021)

Would love to see more NPCs get framed photos as future store items in the app


----------



## bam94- (Apr 16, 2021)

Insulaire said:


> Would love to see more NPCs get framed photos as future store items in the app


A picture of KK would be great. And Leif and Celeste.


----------



## lemoncrossing (Apr 16, 2021)

Seeing this thread pop up every day is the only thing reminding me to go onto the app and collect my points, lol.

I’m currently saving to get one of each item for completion’s sake. But I think it would be cool if we got NPC photos too— I’d love to see K.K., Mabel/Sable, and all the random visitors (especially Leif and Kicks!)


----------



## Rika092 (Apr 16, 2021)

lemoncrossing said:


> Seeing this thread pop up every day is the only thing reminding me to go onto the app and collect my points, lol.
> 
> I’m currently saving to get one of each item for completion’s sake. But I think it would be cool if we got NPC photos too— I’d love to see K.K., Mabel/Sable, and all the random visitors (especially Leif and Kicks!)


Me too haha  if not for this thread I totally just forget to claim the points lol still, on days I’m not that active on tbt or forget to check the new horizon section of the forum I fail to remember to collect points. I think I need to set up a daily relating alarm to keep remind myself.

i feel pretty meh about the doorplate, poster, and the case, but I definitely would like to grab the Timmy Timmy photo and Tom nook’s photo. I think that we can collect multiple copies of the same item? If so I will try two of each photo so I can gift them to my friend too


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Apr 16, 2021)

Insulaire said:


> Would love to see more NPCs get framed photos as future store items in the app


That would be cool. Would like to see more framed photos of the NPCs in this game and some of the missing NPCs since I know their posters still exist for them.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Apr 16, 2021)

I keep forgetting it exists. For once I wish an app would have a notification pop up each day


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Apr 16, 2021)

Millysaurusrexjr said:


> I keep forgetting it exists. For once I wish an app would have a notification pop up each day


Try setting a Reminder on your phone as a notification to remind you. Thats what I tend to do.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Apr 16, 2021)

What exactly is on there to use your points on? And those who use it, do you feel it is worth it?


----------



## cocoacat (Apr 16, 2021)

I've only gotten Isabelle's photo so far. I keep forgetting to check in. 



TheDuke55 said:


> What exactly is on there to use your points on? And those who use it, do you feel it is worth it?



Just these things. Nothing too great, imo. I have the app anyway, so might as well get the items.



Spoiler


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Apr 16, 2021)

TheDuke55 said:


> What exactly is on there to use your points on? And those who use it, do you feel it is worth it?



there’s only six different items right now, so you don’t need too many points to get them all really. It’s worth it for the fact that I already had the app (it is really good for typing the in game chats and a few other things) and because it takes zero effort and almost zero time to get the points. None of the items imo are game changers, but they are cute enough  little  extras.


----------



## Rika092 (Apr 18, 2021)

cocoacat said:


> I've only gotten Isabelle's photo so far. I keep forgetting to check in.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wait there’s a Isabelle framed pic? For some reason I don’t have it in my nooklink...is this a recent update?


----------



## cocoacat (Apr 18, 2021)

Rika092 said:


> wait there’s a Isabelle framed pic? For some reason I don’t have it in my nooklink...is this a recent update?



I've had it since the beginning, but I know it's missing for some people. Apparently it needs to be unlocked (maybe?), but not sure what the requirements for it are.


----------



## Meira (Apr 19, 2021)

I keep forgetting this exists haha
I hope they will add more items in the future. It's an interesting concept


----------



## Rosch (Apr 19, 2021)

Rika092 said:


> wait there’s a Isabelle framed pic? For some reason I don’t have it in my nooklink...is this a recent update?


Could you try this method and see if it would unlock Isabelle's Photo for you? Someone suggested this and claimed that it worked for others.

On the game's title screen, press the minus "*-*" button. Select *NookLink*, then *Upload Data*. Then try and check the app on your smartphone again and see if Isabelle's photo is finally there.


----------



## Hsn97 (Apr 19, 2021)

I collect them when I remember but I generally forget. Plus the rewards aren’t very exciting tbh.


----------



## 0ni (Apr 19, 2021)

Well... I keep forgetting this exists. don't think I have collected my points since that first day lol


----------



## RollingAntony (Apr 22, 2021)

My crab friends, today we have a x2 bonus, so don't forget to check the app!


----------



## Insulaire (Apr 23, 2021)

Aquarians, we finally get a 3X multiplier today!!


----------



## Victoria of Starry Isle (Apr 23, 2021)

*laughs in no switch online*


----------



## Beanz (Apr 23, 2021)

i'm so mad at myself, i've forgotten to collect my points for the last 5 days. at least i got 3x points today maybe the system had pity on me lol


----------



## Rika092 (Apr 23, 2021)

woohoo! for the first time I have a 3X bonus today. seeing that others got 3X multipler as well, I see that the the multiplier points do not vary by person, so I just need to remember checking back on this thread regularly to get my points....


----------



## Insulaire (Apr 23, 2021)

Rika092 said:


> woohoo! for the first time I have a 3X bonus today. seeing that others got 3X multipler as well, I see that the the multiplier points do not vary by person, so I just need to remember checking back on this thread regularly to get my points....


They do actually, it's based on your zodiac sign. Let me assure you, plenty of people have posted here about 2X or 3X that I didn't see in-app


----------



## Rika092 (Apr 23, 2021)

Insulaire said:


> They do actually, it's based on your zodiac sign. Let me assure you, plenty of people have posted here about 2X or 3X that I didn't see in-app


oh interesting... I did not know that. Do you know how exactly it's tied to the Zodiac sign? I'm aquarius so it seems kinda random that I got a 3X multipler in the middle of April haha


----------



## Insulaire (Apr 23, 2021)

Rika092 said:


> oh interesting... I did not know that. Do you know how exactly it's tied to the Zodiac sign? I'm aquarius so it seems kinda random that I got a 3X multipler in the middle of April haha


I'm an Aquarius too, so actually, you could safely follow my posts for reminders lol  If it makes you feel better, we've gotten almost no multipliers since the app started, but hopefully we see more soon. I think it's random and everyone eventually gets the same number of 10, 20, and 30 days, but we seemed to get next to nothing but 10s (with a few 20s scattered in) for a while there


----------



## Rika092 (Apr 23, 2021)

Insulaire said:


> I'm an Aquarius too, so actually, you could safely follow my posts for reminders lol  If it makes you feel better, we've gotten almost no multipliers since the app started, but hopefully we see more soon. I think it's random and everyone eventually gets the same number of 10, 20, and 30 days, but we seemed to get next to nothing but 10s (with a few 20s scattered in) for a while there


yeah sounds about right... i've seen one 20 and one 30 so far haha (though I def skipped a few days worth of points due to forgotten all about it). Ok i will watch out for your posts lol... hopefully we see more multipliers coming up!


----------



## Roxxy (Apr 24, 2021)

Any unlucky cancarians around? Been collecting every day and only got one 2x which gave me 20 points. Every day it has been 10 and I’m fed up  Is there any other pattern maybe your birthday month is lucky or something?


----------



## Moritz (Apr 24, 2021)

Leo and a x2 today whoop whoop


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Apr 24, 2021)

oh my god I forgot about it again this week. can this thread just be pinned


----------



## Pyoopi (Apr 24, 2021)

Pisces, got 2x points.


----------



## Corndoggy (Apr 24, 2021)

i honestly only remember to collect points once a week, going to take me forever to get all the items


----------



## McRibbie (Apr 24, 2021)

Took me forever to get to sleep last night, but a positive side effect is that I got Tom Nook’s photo slightly earlier!

Next step, Isabelle’s photo. See you in just over a week. If I’m unlucky.


----------



## RollingAntony (Apr 26, 2021)

Bumping on the hopes that Cancer posters collect their x3 bonus today.

I'm only missing 60 points to get one of each item, so hopefully by next week or sooner if crabs get another bonus.


----------



## Fruitcup (Apr 26, 2021)

I really appreciate this thread, it reminds me almost everyday to check in!


----------



## Pintuition (Apr 26, 2021)

Fruitcup said:


> I really appreciate this thread, it reminds me almost everyday to check in!


I was thinking the same thing! I think I'd have 0 points right now without this thread!


----------



## McRibbie (Apr 26, 2021)

RollingAntony said:


> Bumping on the hopes that Cancer posters collect their x3 bonus today.
> 
> I'm only missing 60 points to get one of each item, so hopefully by next week or sooner if crabs get another bonus.


AWW YEAH, 30 POINTS DAY
now Isabelle's photo's gonna be mine by Sunday


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Apr 27, 2021)

YES!!!! I finally got 30 more Nook Points today to add on to the 70 I have and I was able to get Isabelle's Photo. Thats the last item! Here's hoping they add more items to the Nook Point shop in the future.


----------



## McRibbie (Apr 27, 2021)

SoraFan23 said:


> YES!!!! I finally got 30 more Nook Points today to add on to the 70 I have and I was able to get Isabelle's Photo. Thats the last item! Here's hoping they add more items to the Nook Point shop in the future.


Congrats, Sora!

...yeah, I’m kinda hoping that when the new update comes out, they’ve also added some new stuff into the Nook Points pool, I need more random Nook Inc. stuff in my house.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 27, 2021)

I got so tired of only getting 10 points that I gave up checking for a while.  I do want those photos, so I suppose I should keep trudging through lol.


----------



## Foreverfox (Apr 27, 2021)

I got x3 points today! This thread definitely reminds me to check it daily (and even then I still miss it here or there).


----------



## Insulaire (Apr 28, 2021)

2X for Aquarians today!


----------



## Fruitcup (Apr 28, 2021)

Because of this thread i remembered to get my points and got x3, thank you guys lol


----------



## Rosch (Apr 28, 2021)

Leo, x3 points for April 29.


----------



## lemoncrossing (Apr 29, 2021)

@ all my fellow Aries, we get 2x points today


----------



## Pyoopi (May 1, 2021)

2x points for Pisces for May 1st


----------



## moo_nieu (May 1, 2021)

x3 for cancers today


----------



## Roxxy (May 1, 2021)

Moo_Nieu said:


> x3 for cancers today


Best for a long time. Thanks fellow


----------



## McRibbie (May 1, 2021)

Moo_Nieu said:


> x3 for cancers today


Boosting this!

I GOT ISABELLE’S PHOTO, NOW TO STOCKPILE POINTS UNTIL THEY UPDATE THE REWARDS FOR THIS


----------



## RollingAntony (May 1, 2021)

iirc, with today's multiplier, crab friends can get all rewards at least once and a bonus Nook Inc. poster, right?


----------



## Fruitcup (May 1, 2021)

Ohh so its based on your zodiac sign? How interesting! #teamcapricorn


----------



## Mick (May 1, 2021)

Bless this thread for being my daily reminder to check my nook points.

...I already have Isabelle's photo above my bed and now 130 more points that I don't know what to do with, though


----------



## Insulaire (May 3, 2021)

3X for Aquarians!


----------



## Aardbei (May 3, 2021)

I've redeemed all the items. Now I'm still collecting the points hoping for new items


----------



## Insulaire (May 3, 2021)

Aardbei said:


> I redeemed all the items. Now I'm still collectig the points hoping for new items


Me too. My backup plan: Tom Nook framed picture wall


----------



## ~Kilza~ (May 5, 2021)

I've finally reached the point where I'm able to redeem all the Nook Points items over the next few days, so that's nice. iirc, I had 4 bonus points days and missed 1 day for points. Now I just need to remember to keep getting points for any future items that might come out.


----------



## Rosch (May 5, 2021)

I finally collected all 6 available rewards today. And I will still continue collecting points in hopes of something new will drop.


----------



## deana (May 5, 2021)

I got 3x the points for the first time today! I admittedly have been missing a lot of days, but at least the 3x today makes up for that a little


----------



## xara (May 5, 2021)

3x points for pisces today!!


----------



## Sarah3 (May 5, 2021)

Ahh I gotta keep remembering to check this daily. I've gotten a few rewards now but definitely could have received more if I have checked it every day! Oh well I'll get them all eventually!


----------



## Bloodflowers (May 5, 2021)

got x3 today! but I'm not a Pisces...


----------



## VanitasFan26 (May 5, 2021)

I got x3 today and I am up to 100 nook points, but I already got everything. Seriously they need to add more items in the future.


----------



## TheDuke55 (May 5, 2021)

I probably would take advantage of this if it was available online. I can't justify buying a smart phone just for this game. The only thing I would probably buy is the doorplate, but I don't use doorplates.


----------



## Nickerous (May 5, 2021)

Need 30 points for the case and that'll be the last for me.  Stockpiling on another character.  Right at 400 on it.  Hope I remember to keep getting these after I finish what's available.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (May 8, 2021)

After I got Nook Points this is what Katrina's advice says and I think shes calling out Jock Villagers


----------



## moo_nieu (May 8, 2021)

i havent spent any of my coins but i also havent logged into the app everyday so im sitting at 330. i dont really care about the current prizes but now its been so long with no new items im wondering if i should just go ahead and purchase them... i just feel like once i do that theyre gonna drop something awesome for like 500 coins -_-; do you think the current items will continue to be available as (if) we get new ones? i thought so but now i wonder if they will be replaced with a new batch when (if) it comes


----------



## bam94- (May 8, 2021)

I logged in pretty much every day since it was released and I've now redeemed all the prizes.  I'm continuing to collect the points in case they release more prizes in the future!


----------



## OswinOswald (May 9, 2021)

2x points for Cancer folks today!


----------



## Rosch (May 9, 2021)

Fellow Leos, x3 points for May 10


----------



## BellBrokeGirl (May 9, 2021)

bam94- said:


> I logged in pretty much every day since it was released and I've now redeemed all the prizes.  I'm continuing to collect the points in case they release more prizes in the future!


Man I should really start using this I keep forgetting about it


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (May 9, 2021)

I think I have about 150 points so far. I got 3x the other day, was pretty nice


----------



## Bobbo (May 10, 2021)

After getting everything, I thought I would get each villager a Tom Nook poster.

Much to my dismay, I’ve found that none of my villagers have put the poster on their walls!


----------



## bam94- (May 12, 2021)

Bobbo said:


> After getting everything, I thought I would get each villager a Tom Nook poster.
> 
> Much to my dismay, I’ve found that none of my villagers have put the poster on their walls!


I once gave Stitches a poster... of himself... and was disappointed that he didn't put it up on his wall like some proud portrait.


----------



## JabuJabule (May 12, 2021)

Does anyone know how the ACNH app works with two islands with the same nintendo account, so I can get nook points?


----------



## Nickerous (May 13, 2021)

Two different players.  You can switch players under the tools icon....or settings....I'm not sure.  My NSO subscription ran out yesterday and now I can't get into the nook app.  I had two players.  One with about 60 coins and another with 480.


----------



## boring (May 13, 2021)

This just reminded me to get my daily points, I'm a catalogger so it's important to me I eventually get all the items.


----------



## niko@kamogawa (May 14, 2021)

I am having fun reading Katrina's fortune each day rather than collecting the points! 

She reminds me of Pascal.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (May 17, 2021)

I got my nook Points and this advice from Katrina is a bit questionable. I don't know what she means about "3:30 AM is pushing it"


----------



## Sophie23 (May 17, 2021)

Sometimes I collect my points if I remember. I really wish they had more amazing items


----------



## VanitasFan26 (May 18, 2021)

So far I got 250 Nook Points. I sure hope in the future they can add more items soon.


----------



## Rosch (May 18, 2021)

Leo. x3 points for May 19.


----------



## The retro leafeon (May 18, 2021)

This seems pretty useful


----------



## Moritz (May 18, 2021)

I've no idea why I still collect these things.
I dont need more than 1 item and I pray to God no more get added.

But... collect them I do


----------



## Insulaire (May 18, 2021)

Why do you pray to God that they don't add items to use your points on?


----------



## Moritz (May 18, 2021)

Insulaire said:


> Why do you pray to God that they don't add items to use your points on?


Because its a bad system.
People shouldn't have to use an app each day, to click 1 button, to get points to buy items for the game.

It does not add anything to the game. Its not fun. It's not intuitive.

Really it's just a bad system that should not have been made.

I'm not too annoyed by its existence since its only a few items. But if it becomes an actual thing going forwards... then that's just stupid.

We shouldn't have to use an app to get items in the game. We should have to play the game to get things in the game.

If they want us to use the app, they could at least attach a mini game to it so there is some fun to be had.


----------



## Tiffany (May 18, 2021)

I've got all the items and have collected another 100 points since. I sure hope they put out more stuff


----------



## VanitasFan26 (May 20, 2021)

This is probably the best advice Katrina can give that it's so relatable:


----------



## azurill (May 20, 2021)

Right now I have 460 points. I have forgotten to get my points a couple of times. I haven’t gotten the items yet but probably will in the next couple of days.


----------



## Pyoopi (May 20, 2021)

30 points for pisces today. (if people are still collecting)


----------



## kiwikenobi (May 21, 2021)

RoxasFan20 said:


> I got my nook Points and this advice from Katrina is a bit questionable. I don't know what she means about "3:30 AM is pushing it"
> View attachment 376049


She means that 3:30AM is the middle of the night, and even if "it's never a bad time," that might be a bad time to try something new, when you and most other people would presumably be sleeping. It's pushing the limits of what could be considered "not a bad time to try something new."


----------



## LambdaDelta (May 21, 2021)

shout out to everyone that keeps bumping this thread to the top of the board, because seeing this thread is the only way I ever remember to collect my points (I have a grand total of 40 with nothing bought from them rn)


----------



## Pintuition (May 21, 2021)

Right now I have 250 points left, I already redeemed for a few of the more expensive rewards. If I'm honest I will forget all about it until someone either mentions it to me or I specifically see "nook points" somewhere on the forum or elsewhere online. If left to my own devices I'd probably have like 20 points. 

Even when I cash in on everything I want I'm still going to collect more points in the hopes there will be new items added in the future!


----------



## VanitasFan26 (May 21, 2021)

kiwikenobi said:


> She means that 3:30AM is the middle of the night, and even if "it's never a bad time," that might be a bad time to try something new, when you and most other people would presumably be sleeping. It's pushing the limits of what could be considered "not a bad time to try something new."


I think someone told me that around that time is that you see some creepy things on the TV. I forgot what it was


----------



## meggiewes (May 21, 2021)

I finally got Isabelle's photo because I kept forgetting to do this.  I just have the Nooklings and Tom's photo to get. I wonder how long that will take me.


----------



## kiwikenobi (May 21, 2021)

RoxasFan20 said:


> around that time is that you see some creepy things on the TV.


Ah, right. 3:33AM is the time that you can see aliens on the TV in New Leaf and New Horizons. And what Katrina said might be alluding to that slightly. But I think mostly, Katrina's advice is just a humorous play on the advice that it's never a bad time to try something new, to encourage people to try new things. Just perhaps not in the middle of the night when they're sleeping.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (May 21, 2021)

kiwikenobi said:


> Ah, right. 3:33AM is the time that you can see aliens on the TV in New Leaf and New Horizons. And what Katrina said might be alluding to that slightly. But I think mostly, Katrina's advice is just a humorous play on the advice that it's never a bad time to try something new, to encourage people to try new things. Just perhaps not in the middle of the night when they're sleeping.
> 
> View attachment 376996


Oh right the aliens. Oh my gosh I forgot about that. Oh man that is creepy o.o


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (May 21, 2021)

Up to 210 Nook Points, got x3 today. Probably gonna forget all about the app for a week now


----------



## Peach_Jam (May 22, 2021)

I keep forgetting to log in daily for the points :') maybe I'd be more invested if they added nicer prizes


----------



## corlee1289 (May 22, 2021)

Seriously, this thread is the reason why I get points daily because I never remember on my own.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Jul 4, 2021)

Probably the best advice I've see from Katrina after collecting Nook Points;


----------



## Bluebellie (Jul 4, 2021)

I hope they add other items in the future. I don’t  really like the ones the currently have. I have points accumulated, but nothing to buy.


----------



## azurill (Jul 4, 2021)

I completely forgot about this for the last couple of weeks. I logged on today and it was a 3x. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## xxcodexx (Jul 4, 2021)

i use the nook miles everyday just to get the tickets so i can buy things over on nookazon lol! folks over there usually want between 30 and 50 nook miles tickets just to buy pocketcamp items or other oddities.


----------



## Rosch (Jul 4, 2021)

I always appreciate it when this thread gets bumped. It reminds me to get those points even though I have no more use for it.


----------



## Bobbo (Jul 5, 2021)

I bought all my villagers the Nook Inc door plate!


----------



## RocketBoo (Jul 5, 2021)

ah... wish i could use the app.


----------



## Bloodflowers (Jul 5, 2021)

remembered this existed thanks to this thread, logged on and received x3 points


----------



## Merielle (Jul 9, 2021)

I've been trying to remember to do this, but I keep forgetting. ;w; Hopefully I'll get into a habit of it soon enough.  There don't seem to be too many items available yet, at least, so I'm not kicking myself too hard for not remembering.


----------



## Peach_Jam (Jul 9, 2021)

Once again forgot to collect points until this thread popped up ^^; . I'd love for them to add new items though, since none of the current ones pique my interest.


----------



## xara (Jul 10, 2021)

i’ve gotten so bad at collecting my points on a daily basis lol, but it’s 3x points for pisces today!


----------



## Roxxy (Jul 10, 2021)

I keep forgetting to check! I know I should as hopefully new stuff will be added eventually


----------



## DragonAceSg7 (Jul 10, 2021)

What app is this?  This isn't pocket camp, is it?


----------



## Roxxy (Jul 10, 2021)

DragonAceSg7 said:


> What app is this?  This isn't pocket camp, is it?


It’s the Nintendo app 

Just checked and it’s only 10 points for Cancarians  got a birthday notification which was a nice surprise


----------



## KittenNoir (Jul 14, 2021)

I had enough points to get the leaf door plate and its so nice I might keep collecting points when I can to get all the islanders door plates


----------



## Splinter (Jul 14, 2021)

So far I have 1,300 points but nothing to spend them on. I thought this would be updated regularly with new items.


----------



## KittenNoir (Jul 14, 2021)

Splinter said:


> So far I have 1,300 points but nothing to spend them on. I thought this would be updated regularly with new items.


I also thought it would have nook point app only items but no


----------



## Meadows (Jul 15, 2021)

I log on occasionally, but there's not much point in me doing so. When I do log on, it's more incase they add cute items later on.


----------



## xara (Jul 22, 2021)

3x nook points for pisces today!


----------



## xara (Jul 31, 2021)

2x nook points for pisces today! ️


----------



## moo_nieu (Jul 31, 2021)

i wonder when/if new items will be added. i have redeemed every item and now have almost 200 points. i thought they would have more plans for it beyond 6 items but maybe not? idk it just seems unlikely that nothing will be added but its been 4 months


----------



## JKDOS (Jul 31, 2021)

I can never remember to collect these for either of my accounts


----------



## Roxxy (Jul 31, 2021)

Keep forgetting as there really doesn’t  seem to be any point. I really hope that new items will be added soon!!


----------



## ~Kilza~ (Jul 31, 2021)

I've been managing to get the points daily and I'm now up to 1020 points, and that's after redeeming 410 for the 6 items that are currently available. Hopefully new items will be added so that way I actually have a reason to use those points, lol.


----------



## azurill (Jul 31, 2021)

I keep forgetting about this. I haven’t used any of the points I do have. Right now I have 740 points.


----------



## BetsySundrop (Jul 31, 2021)

I keep forgetting!!! I want to collect the points, but I just can't seem to remember.....


----------



## Newbiemayor (Jul 31, 2021)

BetsySundrop said:


> I keep forgetting!!! I want to collect the points, but I just can't seem to remember.....


Same this actually reminded me to do it today


----------



## BetsySundrop (Jul 31, 2021)

Newbiemayor said:


> Same this actually reminded me to do it today


Same here! And I had to update it. I have 50 points now....so sad, lol.


----------



## moo_nieu (Aug 3, 2021)

x3 points for cancers today ️
its almost midnight where i am though, no idea when it resets


----------



## Sharksheep (Aug 4, 2021)

This thread is a great reminder to go do it. I still waiting to get enough points to redeem all the items once. Only got 10 point today


----------



## moo_nieu (Aug 7, 2021)

x2 points for cancers today ️


----------



## kemdi (Aug 8, 2021)

I wasn't collecting them at first...but then I moved the app to my home page and had been logging in everyday. And before that, when I didnt have enough points and thought I never would because I wasnt collecting, I decided to trade for all the items... Now I have over 1k nook points and nothing to spend them on Reaaally hoping Nintendo adds new stuff soon...


----------



## xara (Aug 13, 2021)

2x points for pisces today!


----------



## moo_nieu (Aug 20, 2021)

x3 for cancers today ️


----------



## xara (Aug 20, 2021)

this is a bit last minute lol, but 2x points for pisces today!


----------



## xara (Aug 24, 2021)

3x points for pisces today!


----------



## Sharksheep (Aug 24, 2021)

Only got 10 points but I did find out that the app tells you when it's a villager's birthday


----------



## azurill (Aug 24, 2021)

2x points for Leo


----------



## deana (Aug 26, 2021)

2x points for Libra today


----------



## Sharksheep (Aug 26, 2021)

Got 3x points today! Finally enough to get all the items but I just found out you can only order 2 a day so now I have to wait to finish redeeming all of them.


----------



## airpeaches (Aug 27, 2021)

I can't believe I completely forgot about this feature, ahh! Needless to say, I haven't collected since it first came out... sad to think of all the points I've missed out on


----------



## Pokeking (Aug 28, 2021)

I used it regularly when it first came out until I earned enough points to get all the items and then I stopped until a couple days ago when I started to get my points. Today I got x3 points.

Downside, and I want to be honest here, but I don't know what the ACNH staff was thinking when they made this a feature. What is the purpose when you get all the items? I wish they would add new items.


----------



## Sharksheep (Aug 29, 2021)

Only 10 points today but I finally ordered all the items. I'm probably going to continue to collect the points if I remember to open the app just so in case they decided to add more items in the future update. I think it's totally possible that they will.


----------



## xara (Aug 29, 2021)

3x points for pisces today!


----------



## Kg1595 (Aug 29, 2021)

What‘s sad is I log onto Nook points every day just for Katrina, not the points.


----------



## Moritz (Aug 30, 2021)

Leo is times two today


----------



## Roobi (Sep 3, 2021)

I barely start up the app, but I had a visitor just now and it's x3 for leos today ^^


----------



## JemAC (Sep 3, 2021)

I’ve become really bad at collecting these, I used to try and collect them daily but today is the first time I’ve done so in over a month as I honestly keep forgetting it exists. It was another 10 points today (don’t think I’ve actually received anything other then 10) so my total amount is slowly building up, just need to remember to check it more often, even if it’s just to see the advice Katrina gives out which I always enjoy reading.


----------



## Moritz (Sep 3, 2021)

JemAC said:


> I’ve become really bad at collecting these, I used to try and collect them daily but today is the first time I’ve done so in over a month as I honestly keep forgetting it exists. It was another 10 points today (don’t think I’ve actually received anything other then 10) so my total amount is slowly building up, just need to remember to check it more often, even if it’s just to see the advice Katrina gives out which I always enjoy reading.


So long as you already have all the items, then I wouldn't worry about forgetting.
I wouldnt be shocked if it never got anything new added to it


----------



## moo_nieu (Sep 7, 2021)

x2 points for cancer today


----------



## moo_nieu (Sep 10, 2021)

ive officially earned 500 points after redeeming all of the prizes a while back. ive skipped a lot of days that could have earned me points, but im surprised to have so many and nothing new to redeem... i figured nintendo would give people some time to redeem the first items before adding any, but at this rate im not sure the items will ever change


----------



## Torts McGorts (Sep 10, 2021)

I would love for some new items to become available. Still a bunch of the non-villager characters we could use pics of (like Harvey—we didn’t even get a pic for him in ACNL!).

Ah well, maybe next update (hahahaha).


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Sep 10, 2021)

I have a feeling they sorta forgotten about this and really didn't add any new items.


----------



## Merielle (Sep 11, 2021)

I've gotten two of every prize available at this point—one set for me, and one for my mom (who doesn't have enough memory for the Nintendo Online app on her phone).  For now I'm still saving up in case they do add more prizes at some point in the future, but unless they do add something, I'll probably forget about it sooner or later.


----------



## AlyssaAC (Sep 11, 2021)

When I start my new island up, I’m gonna try to do this everyday. There’s a couple of items in there that I would like, like the Isabelle picture. Hopefully they add more items later. It would be neat.


----------



## xara (Sep 13, 2021)

2x points for pisces today!


----------



## moo_nieu (Sep 16, 2021)

x2 points for cancers today


----------



## Orius (Sep 16, 2021)

x3 points for aries today


----------



## xlisapisa (Sep 26, 2021)

x2 points for scorpios today!

I try to remember to redeem everyday but most days I forget lol currently only at 240 points. although whenever I see this thread on the front page I almost always remember to redeem, so hopefully this bump helps someone remember!


----------



## xara (Sep 26, 2021)

3x points for pisces today!


----------



## kemdi (Sep 27, 2021)

3x points today if you're sagittarius!


----------



## deana (Sep 28, 2021)

x2 points for libras today


----------



## EMLY (Sep 28, 2021)

I got x3 points - I'm an aquarius.

also, these words of wisdom are amazing: 
_If you stick your nose in the business of others you may not like the smell._

thank you, Katrina


----------



## xlisapisa (Sep 30, 2021)

x2 points for scorpios today!


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Sep 30, 2021)

I wonder in the AC Direct they will show off new items you can only get using Nook Points. It seems so forgettable these days.


----------



## xara (Oct 4, 2021)

this is very late lol, but 2x points for pisces today!


----------



## xara (Oct 7, 2021)

3x points for pisces today!!


----------



## xara (Oct 15, 2021)

i wasn’t sure whether to make a new thread or post this in here lol, but new nook points rewards are coming soon!! 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1449021767930970117


----------



## ~Kilza~ (Oct 15, 2021)

My 1940 points and I are ready for these new items to be out, lol


----------



## xlisapisa (Oct 15, 2021)

I’ve only just reached 410 points to get every item (I be forgetting most days) so it’s nice to see they are adding new items! lol @ the toilet paper.

also 2x points for scorpios today!


----------



## Bluelady (Oct 15, 2021)

Yes! The toilet paper are perfect for my restrooms. It’s a good thing that I have some points saved up.


----------



## Insulaire (Oct 16, 2021)

Official Twitter revealed the app will have a daily newspaper for your island 


> [Announcement] NookLink for #AnimalCrossing: New Horizons will also be updated on 11/5! The “Your Island Newspaper” feature is a great way to read about the latest happenings on your island!


----------



## azurill (Oct 16, 2021)

Can’t wait to see how many new items. Maybe it will help me remember to get my points. Right now I have 730 points.


----------



## xara (Oct 22, 2021)

2x points for pisces today!


----------



## Bugs (Oct 22, 2021)

I uninstalled the app a while back to make room for (yet more) apps for work  so I'll have to find something else to delete and reinstall it


----------



## kemdi (Oct 25, 2021)

2x points for Sagittarius today!


----------



## Sara? (Oct 25, 2021)

Bugs said:


> I uninstalled the app a while back to make room for (yet more) apps for work  so I'll have to find something else to delete and reinstall it


 btw love your signature and profile


----------



## Bugs (Oct 25, 2021)

Sara? said:


> btw love your signature and profile


Wow, thanks a lot  that's nice of you to say! Your avatar is really cool!


----------



## Pig-Pen (Oct 25, 2021)

I'v grinding out the nook points hard the last week and will continue to do so until the update drops.


----------



## N a t (Oct 25, 2021)

I need that toilet paper when it drops LOL


----------



## xara (Oct 28, 2021)

2x points for pisces today!


----------



## xara (Nov 2, 2021)

3x points for pisces today!!


----------



## DukeSR8 (Nov 2, 2021)

They should add more special NPC photos (like KK Slider as one major example) instead of just Isabelle, Tom and the Nooklings. Never got the app and haven't bothered with it for like 5 items you can easily catalogue via online play anyway. 

Really wish they'd kept KK's photo as a reward for 100 concerts (and hadn't made it broken like the New Leaf version where you can get it on the first Saturday by simply keeping your pockets full, I know I'm not the only 1 that abused that oversight).


----------



## S.J. (Nov 2, 2021)

Has anyone been actively collecting their points (daily or regularly)? You seem to be on top of it @xara !

I've just realised I only have 230 points collected (after buying all of the current items), and I _knew_ I should have been collecting but didn't!


----------



## b100ming (Nov 2, 2021)

I might get this app. Is it official?

	Post automatically merged: Nov 2, 2021



b100ming said:


> I might get this app. Is it official?


Like by Nintendo??


----------



## windloft (Nov 2, 2021)

b100ming said:


> I might get this app. Is it official?



it's within the nintendo online app and in the animal crossing sub-application. i believe you need a subscription and link your nintendo account and then animal crossing save and you'll be able to collect points + redeem them.


----------



## b100ming (Nov 2, 2021)

windloft said:


> it's within the nintendo online app and in the animal crossing sub-application. i believe you need a subscription and link your nintendo account and then animal crossing save and you'll be able to collect points + redeem them.


How much storage does it take?


----------



## samticore (Nov 2, 2021)

It looks like x3 points for Gemini today? I only started up collecting because if they release that little item-leaf pochette and the balloons I want em............


----------



## windloft (Nov 2, 2021)

b100ming said:


> How much storage does it take?


a little under 60 mb for ios, possibly less.


----------



## ~Kilza~ (Nov 2, 2021)

S.J. said:


> Has anyone been actively collecting their points (daily or regularly)?


I have been! I've made sure to incorporate getting the points as part of my daily routine when playing New Horizons, and I'm now currently sitting at 2170 points because of it.


----------



## Rosch (Nov 2, 2021)

I haven't touched this app since June I think? Opened the app today and I'm sitting at 460 points. Gotta make it a daily habit again.


----------



## Bluebellie (Nov 2, 2021)

Thanks for the reminder! I only ever redeem when I see this post. Currently at 180. Hope it’s enough for some toilet paper…and maybe other new things?


----------



## CherieBits (Nov 2, 2021)

I honestly never realized this existed


----------



## xlisapisa (Nov 7, 2021)

x3 points for scorpios today!


----------



## Bugs (Nov 7, 2021)

I got the app again and started collecting points, but so far I don't really want any of the items on it >.> Wonder if they will add more


----------



## Sara? (Nov 7, 2021)

Bugs said:


> I got the app again and started collecting points, but so far I don't really want any of the items on it >.> Wonder if they will add more


Hopefully, otherwise its a bit meh the app specially very dull to go and get points tbh. Lets hope theyll add a few items every now and then


----------



## xara (Nov 9, 2021)

2x points for pisces today!


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Nov 9, 2021)

Well I bought the Toilet Paper (seriously I can't believe this is even a thing) and just put inside the bathroom next to the Toilet.


----------



## moo_nieu (Nov 9, 2021)

RoxasFan20 said:


> Well I bought the Toilet Paper (seriously I can't believe this is even a thing) and just put inside the bathroom next to the Toilet.


i was really excited for the toilet paper haha it was the first new item i bought (along with the pochette)


----------



## OswinOswald (Nov 13, 2021)

x2 for cancer today!


----------



## xara (Nov 17, 2021)

2x points for pisces today!


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog (Nov 17, 2021)

I had a decent amount but my online ran out and it is too expensive to renew ;-;


----------



## xara (Nov 23, 2021)

3x points for pisces today!


----------



## xara (Jan 2, 2022)

3x points for pisces today! happy new year!


----------



## Romaki (Jan 2, 2022)

Thanks for the reminder, I always forget about those. Just ordered the TP.


----------



## boring (Jan 2, 2022)

I so chronically forget to check NookPoints its so bad


----------



## xara (Jan 5, 2022)

2x points for pisces today!


----------



## Meadows (Jan 5, 2022)

Still hardly ever do it. In only do it once every 3 months or so.


----------



## Newbiemayor (Jan 5, 2022)

These days I literally only do it when somebody posts in this thread and it reminds me


----------



## OswinOswald (Jan 9, 2022)

2x points for cancer today!


----------



## Mutti (Jan 9, 2022)

Ive been collecting them daily since release, after buying a few items from there im still at 2,530 points  i do wish there was more items or features to be redeemed through the game as they seem a waste.


----------



## xara (Jan 14, 2022)

2x points for pisces today! ️


----------



## xara (Jan 15, 2022)

3x points for pisces today! ️ i didn’t think receiving bonus points 2 days in a row was possible, but i’m not complaining!


----------



## xara (Jan 21, 2022)

2x points for pisces today!


----------



## HappyTails (Jan 21, 2022)

I check it occasionally when I remember to, but for the most part, I end up forgetting.


----------



## Franny (Jan 21, 2022)

what is the point of this app once you get all the items already there? do they add more items eventually?


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Jan 21, 2022)

Franny said:


> what is the point of this app once you get all the items already there? do they add more items eventually?


I know! I already got all the items so its kinda useless. Atleast it would be nice if maybe we could use them in exchange for bells or Nook miles? Its kinda a useless currency.


----------



## moo_nieu (Jan 22, 2022)

Franny said:


> what is the point of this app once you get all the items already there? do they add more items eventually?


they have added more one time. im just gonna keep collecting coins hoping for more items or another purpose eventually lol


----------



## xxcodexx (Jan 22, 2022)

im completely new to this entire app thing. do you have to download the nook app onto your real life phone or something?


----------



## CutsceneLogic (Jan 22, 2022)

xxcodexx said:


> im completely new to this entire app thing. do you have to download the nook app onto your real life phone or something?


Correct!  It's just the Nintendo Switch Online application, but it has an Animal Crossing section within it.


----------



## Candy83 (Jan 22, 2022)

boring said:


> I so chronically forget to check NookPoints its so bad



My use of the app has been the cute newspaper section. It serves as a reminder of recent activity. Now, of course, this is without time-traveling. Which is how I have been handling my main island (which is a complete island which merits being adjusted, every so often, for season-to-season and island events changes).

	Post automatically merged: Jan 22, 2022



Mutti said:


> Ive been collecting them daily since release, after buying a few items from there im still at 2,530 points  i do wish there was more items or features to be redeemed through the game as they seem a waste.



What I would like are the pictures of one’s current island’s villagers—and all the game’s NPCs.


----------



## xara (Jan 27, 2022)

2x points for pisces today!


----------



## xara (Jan 31, 2022)

i know there isn’t much time left in the day, but it’s 3x points for pisces today.


----------



## xara (Feb 28, 2022)

2x points for pisces today!


----------



## xara (Mar 8, 2022)

3x points for pisces today!! : )


----------



## xara (Mar 13, 2022)

2x points for pisces today!


----------



## xara (Mar 19, 2022)

3x points for pisces today!


----------



## xara (Mar 24, 2022)

2x points for pisces today! ^~^


----------



## Beanz (Mar 24, 2022)

i forget to collect nook points everyday but today i got 10x nook points. i want to save for the nooklings or the tom nook photo. i wish nintendo would put out more items but that’s unlikely.


----------



## xara (Mar 29, 2022)

3x points for pisces today!


----------



## xara (Apr 3, 2022)

2x nook points for pisces today! 

i know there hasn’t been any new items added since november, and i know most people forget/don’t bother to claim their daily points anymore, but i still wanna post lil reminders/PSAs in case there’s anyone else like me out there who still claim their points just for funsies lol.


----------



## ~Kilza~ (Apr 3, 2022)

I'm still checking daily even if it's unnecessary at this point, lol. I'm currently up to 3610 points. Would be nice to get to at least 5k points before stopping.


----------



## azurill (Apr 3, 2022)

xara said:


> 2x nook points for pisces today!
> 
> i know there hasn’t been any new items added since november, and i know most people forget/don’t bother to claim their daily points anymore, but i still wanna post lil reminders/PSAs in case there’s anyone else like me out there who still claim their points just for funsies lol.


I definitely appreciate the reminder. Sometimes I get to busy and forget,


----------



## TheDuke55 (Apr 3, 2022)

~Kilza~ said:


> I'm still checking daily even if it's unnecessary at this point, lol. I'm currently up to 3610 points. Would be nice to get to at least 5k points before stopping.


Kind of like the Nook Miles for most of the game's life until the 2.0 update. If they don't want to add more items, they should at least give you the option to convert the points to bells or something. Like 10 points = 10,000 bells or whatever


----------



## xara (Apr 11, 2022)

nothing like 2x points for pisces to start today off right!


----------



## OswinOswald (Apr 17, 2022)

2x points for Cancer  today!


----------



## xara (Apr 19, 2022)

2x points for pisces today!


----------



## xara (Apr 21, 2022)

3x points for pisces today! its been a good week for pisces so far.


----------



## xara (Apr 26, 2022)

posting this kinda late, but 2x points for pisces today!


----------



## Mutti (Apr 27, 2022)

I check in every day i currently have 3,630 points.
brought every item ages ago, now im stumped what to do with the rest and wondering why im still collecting points?


----------



## Bobbo (Apr 28, 2022)

Mutti said:


> I check in every day i currently have 3,630 points.
> brought every item ages ago, now im stumped what to do with the rest and wondering why im still collecting points?


I spent a lot on buying my villagers the Nook Inc doorplate.


----------



## Mutti (Apr 28, 2022)

Bobbo said:


> I spent a lot on buying my villagers the Nook Inc doorplate.


most of my villagers houses wouldn't suit the green leaf, i gave it to June as it fits her beach style house.
if they added more items more often it would make sense for me collecting 3k points


----------



## xara (May 9, 2022)

2x points for pisces today!!


----------

